# Wheel spacers??



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

On your K sports, do they allow you to adjust camber? For your flush, I would say 5mm or 10mm depending on the look you want. Keep in mind of the rubbing issues that you may have and the camber you may need to adjust. Pics would help a lot of where they sit right now. I don't know you and I don't know your knowledge of fitment....but you may need to roll your fenders and/or adjust your camber for no rubbing issues. This is just a general website this is a brand you might want to look into, and hubcentric are the style you may want especially on 10mm and up, https://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/ei...pacers-chevrolet-cruze-11-14-p-150899942.html I have done tons of fitment, but not on a cruze, however it's essentially the same for most vehicles. 

I've always used 25mm.....but that's quite the extreme....and lowering and fitment is a whole other world... 

You can always go to autozone or something like that to buy an el cheapo set of 5 or 10mm to see how they look, however I would not run an autozone spacer for a permanent solution, just as a guide for the look you are trying to achieve.


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Not the best pic to show but I'll take some up close shots to see what I'm at right now.Not sure exactly about adjusting the camber as I've never been a fan (looks good,just not preference). My coilovers allow adjustable dampening along with height.So far I've only rubbed on good size dips on the road going 35 and up.Turning wise I've been good so far.I was thinking the same about going to autozone to get a set just to test how thick I'd need to sit close to flush.The front is the aim as the rears sit pretty close to flush.:th_salute:


----------



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

The cambering I was suggesting is no more than (-1) which would not be very noticeable, but would definitely get rid of your rubbing and can avoid having to roll fenders or pull em. As for the dampening, it's pretty much on your personal comfort level for riding and if you drive on streets with lots of pot holes or crappy roads, it's going to suck big time. lol I know from experience Michigan doesn't have good roads. It will be a bouncy ride!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

The bearings won't last too long, don't go "too wide".


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Aight guys finally got some decent pictures


----------



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

CruzeRS253 said:


> View attachment 177521
> Aight guys finally got some decent pictures
> 
> 
> ...


 With or W/O spacers?


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Without spacers.This is just from the drop with the coilovers.


----------

